# What do you think about Hyundai producing everything?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Hyundai is producing everything. Metros, Tanks, Engineering vehicles, Buses, Trucks, Cars, Elevators, Chainsaws, Computers, Mobile phones, Televisions, CDs.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

A lot of South Korean and Japanese firms do the same. Mitsubishi springs to mind. No harm in diversification.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

atsizat said:


> Hyundai is producing everything. Metros, Tanks, Engineering vehicles, Buses, Trucks, Cars, Elevators, Chainsaws, Computers, Mobile phones, Televisions, CDs.


The crossed tuning forks are right up there too. I've owned a couple of FG230 guitars and their piano uprights are simply outstanding. (In both cases putting good use to imported Canadian spruce - but at least they know what to do with it.)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Yamaha_products


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

chill782002 said:


> A lot of South Korean and Japanese firms do the same. Mitsubishi springs to mind. No harm in diversification.


There was a time when one could buy a Ford television (when they owned Philco) or a GM refrigerator (when they owned Frigidaire). As mentioned earlier, the Mitsubishi keiretsu is quite diverse.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keiretsu


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Samsung is another one. I think they account for approximately 20% of Korea's economy and produce virtually everything imaginable, from microchips to container ships.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

South Korea's economy is amazing. In 1957 they were rated as one of the world's poorest countries. They are now in the top 20. They are the most "connected" country on earth, with the fastest internet speeds and highest number of online devices per person. The countries philosophy of Hongik Ingan (To Live for the Benefit of All Mankind) is a driving force behind much of what they do. In 1997 when the country went bankrupt, private citizens went to banks and gave the government over a billion dollars in privately owned gold to help save the economy. Could you ever conceive of this happening in the USA or any other western countries? No way!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Joe B said:


> South Korea's economy is amazing. In 1957 they were rated as one of the world's poorest countries. They are now in the top 20. They are the most "connected" country on earth, with the fastest internet speeds and highest number of online devices per person. The countries philosophy of Hongik Ingan (To Live for the Benefit of All Mankind) is a driving force behind much of what they do. In 1997 when the country went bankrupt, private citizens went to banks and gave the government over a billion dollars in privately owned gold to help save the economy. Could you ever conceive of this happening in the USA or any other western countries? No way!


Taiwan also invested heavily in the technology sector in the 1980s. That seems to be paying off now. Of course, it should be noted that these eastern companies have been accused of not playing by the rules in terms of price fixing (items like computer memory and optical drives come to mind), product dumping (Japanese TVs in the 1970s for example), and so forth. Granted, it's not like western companies play by the rules all the time either so maybe the eastern companies are just equalizing the playing field.


----------

